# AFX Blue Chevelle



## tgallaway (Jun 17, 2013)

hello, looking for more info.
has anyone ever seen theBlue # 17 Chevelle banded in a Magna-traction Box?

is this a nonmagna-traction car only?
how do we know for sure?

thanks Tom


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Yes, this is a non mag car only!


------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Redwater slot (Jun 27, 2012)

Is that the final word on this car? Is possible that it came both mag and non mag? If it has no lights(body)is that the non mag one? Werent all cars made after 1974 magnatraction? Mine came with a non mag chassis but I thought it was wrong since bobs book says all the chevelles #17 and 29 are magnatraction?


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*per Bob Beers book (page 109/110)*

he has the stock number as 1975 - (lighted magna-traction) - but in the photo he shows a banded Chevelle Stocker with a item number 1704 (which is not listed in the guide......)

Pickdaddy


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

I think you are correct that there were no non-magnatraction versions. I know they did come in a lighted version also since I have seen a few.


----------

